# James Toney vs. Georges St-Pierre



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

Match 6 of the MT MMA Tournament. If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is James Toney vs. Georges St-Pierre
Have your say: James Toney vs. Georges St-Pierre


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 16, 2018)

I had no idea James Toney even had a MMA career, although looking it up career seems a bit strong of a word for it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2018)

yeah, this is no contest.  GSP all the way.  Only knock ever about GSP is that he gets into his own head.  But that didn't keep him from rising to the top of the game.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 16, 2018)

Come on really? Why is James toney even in this...his Mma "career" is a joke it was a quick payday for him and the ufc is disgraceful for even doing it. The guys coach was a army combat tactics instructor for god sake he obviously wasnt even taking it seriously. Then he was meant to fight shamrock which thank god that never happened but if toney gets even 1 vote on this there's something wrong there


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 18, 2018)

For 500thou just for several seconds performance and no to little damage it is a win for toney.
As for the matchup, of course gsp all the way.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Come on really? Why is James toney even in this...his Mma "career" is a joke it was a quick payday for him and the ufc is disgraceful for even doing it. The guys coach was a army combat tactics instructor for god sake he obviously wasnt even taking it seriously. Then he was meant to fight shamrock which thank god that never happened but if toney gets even 1 vote on this there's something wrong there


Currently 5-4 toney


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 20, 2018)

I think you are seeing the headhunter effect on this poll.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

It was I think 4-0 when he commented, now its 5-4...something tells me it's related


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 20, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> It was I think 4-0 when he commented, now its 5-4...something tells me it's related


Shows how sad some people on this forum are then


----------



## Buka (Mar 20, 2018)

That's just nuts. I even know some guys who trained James Tony.....and that is just fricken' nuts.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mistake post


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 20, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Shows how sad some people on this forum are then


6-4 Toney after my vote.  GSP’s got nothin’ on Lights Out Toney.  



I couldn’t help it.  I didn’t actually vote.


----------



## Steve (Mar 20, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> 6-4 Toney after my vote.  GSP’s got nothin’ on Lights Out Toney.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t help it.  I didn’t actually vote.


Okay. Voted.  7-6 GSP


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm going to call it here, at 7-6 GSP. Mainly cause I don't want Toney to win


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 20, 2018)

Officially entered it, next match up will be jon jones vs cm punk.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 20, 2018)

7-7 toney got robbed!


----------

